

Taking the Starch Out of Orchestra Attire - hampelm
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/19/arts/music/taking-the-starch-out-of-orchestra-attire.html

======
Johnny_Brahms
I was an orchestra musician in professional symphony orchestra before back
pain and tension-induced tinnitus forced me to stop. I can really see the need
for this shirt. You sweat like a pig on stage. The temperature in stage lights
is often around 30C, and with a thick black jacket it is unbearable sometimes.

I solved some of it by using a short sleeves shirt with extra shirt sleeves
attached to the jacket sleeves. Best job I have ever had though.

------
gress
Next we should do away with the Lounge Suit for businesswear.

